# Dream Theater & Zappa Plays Zappa



## fretboard (May 31, 2006)

Tue Aug 11, 2009 Quebec City, QUE - The Agora 
Wed Aug 12, 2009 Montreal, QUE - Bell Center 
Fri Aug 14, 2009 Toronto, ONT - Molson Amphitheater 
Sun Aug 16, 2009 Winnipeg, MAN - The Burton Cummings Theater 
Tue Aug 18, 2009 Calgary, AB - MacEwan Hall 
Wed Aug 19, 2009 Edmonton, AB - Shaw Conference Center


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

That will be a good one. Seen DT a few years back with Joe Satriani. This combination looks real good.


----------



## SUBnet192 (Mar 8, 2009)

I don't really care for Zappa... I am looking forward to DT but the other bands in their lineup are bleh to me.

Any idea when tickets go on sale in Montreal?

Marc


----------



## Todd68 (Mar 7, 2008)

SUBnet192 said:


> I don't really care for Zappa... I am looking forward to DT but the other bands in their lineup are bleh to me.
> 
> Any idea when tickets go on sale in Montreal?
> 
> Marc


I'm feeling the opposite way. It's ZpZ that I want to see (seen them 2X). We should split the ticket!:smile:


----------



## prodigal_son (Apr 23, 2009)

I scored section 102, row B for the Molson Amphitheater. Looking forward to it.


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

prodigal_son said:


> I scored section 102, row B for the Molson Amphitheater. Looking forward to it.


If you have never seen zap plays zap you are in for a treat. DT is a hoot as well


----------



## SUBnet192 (Mar 8, 2009)

Section 113 (got 101 at first but I wanted to be on Petrucci's side lol) row R 

Marc


----------



## Sneaky (Feb 14, 2006)

I'll be going to the Calgary show. Not a big DT fan, but will probably go in time to catch part of their set. I saw FZ in concert 4 times back in the 70's and am still a big fan of most of his music (mainly the "middle period", Ovenight Sensation - Zoot Allures). I'm really looking forward to this. 

Any other Calgary geeks going? :sport-smiley-002: I don't think my wife will be into this one so I'll be on my own. kkjq :wave:

Is it the new Mac Hall or the old one? Anyone know?


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

Sneaky said:


> I'll be going to the Calgary show. Not a big DT fan, but will probably go in time to catch part of their set. I saw FZ in concert 4 times back in the 70's and am still a big fan of most of his music (mainly the "middle period", Ovenight Sensation - Zoot Allures). I'm really looking forward to this.
> 
> Any other Calgary geeks going? :sport-smiley-002: I don't think my wife will be into this one so I'll be on my own. kkjq :wave:
> 
> Is it the new Mac Hall or the old one? Anyone know?


I brought Marnie to see both Zappa Plays Zappa and Dream Theater, on two separate occasions. She loved the Zappa Plays Zappa show but hated Dream Theater. She could not stand the singers voice. She has seen Petrucci though with G3 and was blown away by him. So maybe the wife will dig it.


----------



## SUBnet192 (Mar 8, 2009)

GuitarsCanada said:


> I brought Marnie to see both Zappa Plays Zappa and Dream Theater, on two separate occasions. She loved the Zappa Plays Zappa show but hated Dream Theater. She could not stand the singers voice. She has seen Petrucci though with G3 and was blown away by him. So maybe the wife will dig it.


lol - yeah LaBrie is an acquired taste  But would the band be the same without him? Don't know...

Marc


----------



## ne1roc (Mar 4, 2006)

For those of you going to any of these shows, I would be interested in hearing your opinions on Zappa's tone. He has ditched his amps and is touring exclusively with the Axe Fx direct to FOH. He has even been posting his patches at the Axe Fx forum.


----------



## dufe32 (Feb 5, 2007)

Zappa plays Zappa is a must. So Dweezil ditched his fleet? There was some nice amps there... I remember Cornford...


----------



## prodigal_son (Apr 23, 2009)

I have seen DT twice but have yet to see Dweezil. Should be interesting. What about Spock's Beard? I thought that there was supposed to be a few other bands as well. About James LaBrie, I'm not sure who here knew this but he is in fact a Canadian. Not sure if it's Toronto or Montreal he's from.


----------



## SUBnet192 (Mar 8, 2009)

prodigal_son said:


> I have seen DT twice but have yet to see Dweezil. Should be interesting. What about Spock's Beard? I thought that there was supposed to be a few other bands as well. About James LaBrie, I'm not sure who here knew this but he is in fact a Canadian. Not sure if it's Toronto or Montreal he's from.


Toronto

http://www.jameslabrie.com/bio.html


----------



## Peter (Mar 25, 2008)

Can't believe they're skipping Vancouver.


----------



## Jeff Flowerday (Jan 23, 2006)

As much as I'd love to see this show there is no way in hell I'm standing for 6 hours on concrete at McEwan Hall again.


----------



## Sneaky (Feb 14, 2006)

Jeff Flowerday said:


> As much as I'd love to see this show there is no way in hell I'm standing for 6 hours on concrete at McEwan Hall again.


I was thinking the same thing. I din't realize there were 4 bands on the bill. And it look like DT is the headliner, therefore probably a shortened set by Dweez.

Might not bother with this one now.


----------

